# first Tiger wrap



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

This is only my third rod build but I decided to try a tiger wrap for my 7 year old nephew. He gets the reel and rod. 

Luckily the tiger part worked or I would have been screwed. Although, the black over-wrap over powers the gold more then I would like. If I had it to do over, I would over-wrap 3 threads and pull two. I only did two on bottom and two on top and pulled one. I put three coats on the under warp before doing the top wrap. Its hard to see but the holographic part worked really well. You can not see it in the pictures very well.

Since its for young boy I am sure he will like it. When the other two for his brothers are finished I will post up some pics.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like it also what camera are you using its very clear


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks 

The camera is a Nikon d 40x with a 60mm macro lens. 

Joe


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Wow that looks great


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks

Can someone move this to rod building forum. I must have screwed up.

Joe


----------

